# Happy 2008 Everyone



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*Hoping 2008 makes lots of dreams come true 

Love Jo
x x x *​


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Haoppy New Year to you too Jo. 

I am also hoping everybodys dreams come true in 2008 - it has to be a good year this year !!!

Anyone made any resolutions . . . 

T xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone - I hope we have lots of successful surrogate baby stories here this year 

Love to all
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

wishing everyone a happy new year!!


----------



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Its a bit belated, but Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Very Belated from me but a very Happy NEw Year to Everyone - especially you Jo
xx xx


----------



## lelly (Aug 31, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE STILL SEARCHING XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

